# Diesel says..



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:lol: Thats one cute picture. :lol:


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Cute! Your horse looks so grumpy!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw he's so cute!!!!!!!!!
Adorable.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

HAHAHA! I LOVE IT!! he so looks like he doesnt want it on,but yet so cute too!!


----------



## abby_56789 (Dec 16, 2007)

that is SOOOO CUTE!!!! XD
love the antlers ;]


----------



## virginia_gurl (Dec 27, 2007)

LOL! He looks like he isnt too thrilled with the antlers..lol. Great pic!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

hahha cute!

My horses this past Christmas:

Angel









Cocoa









My husband Dave with his horse, Cherokee


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hm...a Christmas-themed photo contest would be interesting. Maybe next year


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree, that would be a great contest! All the horses are such cuties!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

HAHA! that's what Magic looks like when i'm humiliting(sp?) him!

Cute!


----------



## unicorns:) (Jan 5, 2008)

Aw, cute, I love it.


----------

